# beißen die fische auch im regen???



## dorschfisher (31. August 2007)

hallo
ich hab ma ne frage ,ob die fische auch im regen gut beißen 
,weil ich eigendlich heute angeln gehen wollte und es bei uns regnet


----------



## Oly (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Hi!

Jo die Fische beißen gern bei regen, stört wenn überhaupt den Angler, den Fisch hats bisher nicht beim beißen gestört.


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Beste Vorraussetzung für Ausnahmefänge. Besonders beim Raubfischangeln kann man bei schlechtem Wetter wahre Sternstunden erleben. Hatte kurz vor einem Gewitter im strömenden Regen einen richtigen Zandersturm auf Köderfisch, kaum war der Köfi im Wasser fing die Pose an zu wandern und kleinster Zander an dem Tag war 70cm. Auch beim Spinnen auf Hecht und Barsch hat man beste Chancen, die Fische sehen dich nicht so leicht und beißen direkt vor den Füßen noch saftig zu.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

....Das ist denen unter der Oberfläche zu laut,wenns regnet!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## dorschfisher (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

cool danke


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Ne dann beissen sie nicht ausser wenn du unter Bäumen fischst.
Da verstecken sie sich nämlich bei Regen damit sie nicht nass werden.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Also ich hab bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei Regen eigentlich Flaute ist...

Aber sobald es aufhört bzw. der Regen schwächer wird, ist höchste Beißzeit angesagt!#6


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Das ist denen unter der Oberfläche zu laut,wenns regnet!!!!|uhoh:


das auch.und zu nass isses ihnen dann auch.verziehen sich dann an trockene orte:q.


----------



## camilos (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Also, wenn der Thread ernst gemeint sein soll: |bigeyes

ertmals ein Bisschen logisch denken, dann ausprobieren, ausprobieren und ausprobieren... und dann kannst Du die Antwort selber herausfinden. 

Wenn der Thread nicht ernst gemeint ist:

Nein, beim Regen können Fische nicht beissen, weil sie damit beschäftigt sind, den Regenschirm oder Regenjacken rauszuholen, zu tragen bzw anziehen, etc... :q, dabei würdest Du auch doch nicht essen wollen, oder?

In diesem Sinne...

Grüße


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ne dann beissen sie nicht ausser wenn du unter Bäumen fischst.
> Da verstecken sie sich nämlich bei Regen damit sie nicht nass werden.


da war jemand schneller:m.


----------



## Stefan6 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Man findet die fische bei Regen da: http://www.positron.ch/peter/album/20030813_see/images/20030813_094432_schirm.jpg  :m


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

..ein wahrer Hot Spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.Christians (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Rofl ich könnt mich wegschmeissen bei solchen Fragen.

Demnächst neu aufm Ab:

Beissen Fische bei Wind??

Fängt man wenn es schneit??

Kann ich bei Ebbe in der Nordsee angeln??

Wie bekomme ich meine Kunstköder durch eine 30cm dicke Eisschicht??

#q#q#q#q


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

....und bekommen Fische auch ihre Tage ????|kopfkrat


----------



## H.Christians (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Ja während der Regel findet man Sie dann im Roten Meer:m:m:m


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ja während der Regel findet man Sie dann im Roten Meer:m:m:m


hrhr :q:q:q


----------



## allrounderab (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

sorry jungs,finde es aber nicht so lustig wie teilweise hier geantwortet wird.
der jungangler ist 14 jahre alt und freut sich darauf angeln zu gehen,es regnet und er stellt eine ganz normale frage,weil er sich nicht sicher ist.
anstatt hier so ein mist zu schreiben, schreibt doch gar nichts oder denkt euch euren teil.von 14 antworten sind 3 brauchbare dabei.denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Troll füttern nennt man das


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



allrounderab schrieb:


> sorry jungs,finde es aber nicht so lustig wie teilweise hier geantwortet wird.
> der jungangler ist 14 jahre alt und freut sich darauf angeln zu gehen,es regnet und er stellt eine ganz normale frage,weil er sich nicht sicher ist.
> anstatt hier so ein mist zu schreiben, schreibt doch gar nichts oder denkt euch euren teil.von 14 antworten sind 3 brauchbare dabei.denkt mal drüber nach.


Schau dir doch mal seine bisherigen beiträge und eröffneten threads an dann wiesst du warum hier solche antworten kommen


----------



## Nauke (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



allrounderab schrieb:


> sorry jungs,finde es aber nicht so lustig wie teilweise hier geantwortet wird.
> der jungangler ist 14 jahre alt und freut sich darauf angeln zu gehen,es regnet und er stellt eine ganz normale frage,weil er sich nicht sicher ist.
> anstatt hier so ein mist zu schreiben, schreibt doch gar nichts oder denkt euch euren teil.von 14 antworten sind 3 brauchbare dabei.denkt mal drüber nach.



Ob der Junge nun 14, 9, 22 Jahre alt ist. Wenn mir einer am Wasser diese 
Frage stellt, gibts immer die gleiche Antwort: "Ja, aber nur unter Brücken."
Und dabei bleibe ich noch ganz ernst


----------



## Holger (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ja während der Regel findet man Sie dann im Roten Meer:m:m:m


 

Sauber Holly !!! #6

Wir Ostfriesen haben noch immer die besten Gags...:q


----------



## Nauke (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Holger schrieb:


> Sauber Holly !!! #6
> 
> Wir Ostfriesen haben noch immer die besten Gags...:q



Deshalb lachen auch alle über Euch:vik:

Kopfeizieh uunnnnd wech:q


----------



## fantazia (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Nauke schrieb:


> Deshalb lachen auch alle über Euch:vik:
> 
> Kopfeizieh uunnnnd wech:q


:q:q:q:q


----------



## Maik (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Nauke schrieb:


> Deshalb lachen auch alle über Euch:vik:
> 
> Kopfeizieh uunnnnd wech:q



#6ganau


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Am Anfang habe ich ja gedacht, OK, der Junge ist halt nen wenig naiv und unerfahren halt.

Der Post hier setzt dem Ganzen aber die Krone auf. Das ist V E R A R X X X E hoch 10.

Es macht ja noch nicht mal mehr Spaß, sich über diesen Mist lustig zu machen. Es nervt nur noch. 

Vielleicht gebietet ja mal jemand dem Herrn Dorschfischer Einhalt.

Sollte er wirklich 14 sein, dann müßte sein Intelekt doch ein wenig ausgeprägter sein. Ich tippe ihn eher auf 9 oder 10. Vielleicht sollten Papi oder Mami mal schauen, was ihr Sohnemann für einen Mist im Internet verzapft.

So, genug aufgeregt - es ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Wallerschreck (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Rofl ich könnt mich wegschmeissen bei solchen Fragen.
> 
> Demnächst neu aufm Ab:
> 
> ...


 


Was wiedermal zeigt das es keine dummen Fragen gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Jetzt mal ne ernsthafte Antwort::m

Ja, die Fische beißen im Regen !!!
Und auch in der Naab, der Altmühl und allen anderen  Donaunebenflüssen, selbst denen auf der anderen Seite.
Man muss nur rausfinden, wo und wie :m:q:q:q


----------



## buk (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Das AB ist auch dafür gedacht Fragen von Junganglern zu beantwortet und ihnen ein paar Ratschläge zu erteilen.

(Es geht jetzt nicht nur um diesen Thread.)
Aber Dorschfisher hat seine Fischerprüfung erfolgreich absolviert,
hat einen Vater der ebenfalls angelt (in welchen Gewässern auch immer) und er ist in der Lage einen PC zu bedienen.

Möchte niemand unrecht tun, aber ich glaube der nimmt uns hoch.

gruss


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



buk schrieb:


> Möchte niemand unrecht tun, aber ich glaube der nimmt uns hoch.
> 
> gruss


Er versuchts zumindest:q


----------



## duck_68 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Man kann sogar in Regen, im Regen, im Regen Fische fangen


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

im regen gibts waller


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



bennie schrieb:


> im regen gibts waller


beisen die auch im regen|kopfkrat#c


----------



## duck_68 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Mario563 schrieb:


> beisen die auch im regen|kopfkrat#c



aber nur unter der Brücke


----------



## bennie (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Mario563 schrieb:


> beisen die auch im regen|kopfkrat#c



keine ahnung. mach doch nen thread auf und frag nach


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Also habe beim Regen und vorm Regen immer Viele große Raubfische gefangen bei weißfischen weiß ich das nicht so genau.
Also ich würde es aufjedenfall einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



bennie schrieb:


> keine ahnung. mach doch nen thread auf und frag nach


Wär ja mal ne überlegung wert:vik:


----------



## esox_105 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

... bei uns regnet es auch gerade, leider habe ich keine Brücke in greifbarer Nähe, weil ich vorm PC sitze ... was soll ich jetzt tun? #c |kopfkrat


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... bei uns regnet es auch gerade, leider habe ich keine Brücke in greifbarer Nähe, weil ich vorm PC sitze ... was soll ich jetzt tun? #c |kopfkrat


Dann kannste nicht Angeln, weil es REGNET ja:vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... bei uns regnet es auch gerade, leider habe ich keine Brücke in greifbarer Nähe, weil ich vorm PC sitze ... was soll ich jetzt tun? #c |kopfkrat


 

Notfalls kannst du ein einen Regenschirm ins Wasser schmeißen. Nicht so effektiv wie eine Brücke, da die Fische sich erst an den Schirm gewöhnen müssen. Aber heute abend dürftest du gut Erfolge darunter erzielen können.


----------



## buk (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Ist es egal was für einen Schirm ich benutze?


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Nimm nen großen damit viele Fische drunter Platz haben:vik:


----------



## esox_105 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Notfalls kannst du ein einen Regenschirm ins Wasser schmeißen. Nicht so effektiv wie eine Brücke, da die Fische sich erst an den Schirm gewöhnen müssen. Aber heute abend dürftest du gut Erfolge darunter erzielen können.


 

... ich glaube, daß ich doch lieber Fischstäbchen kaufen gehe ... :m


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich glaube, daß ich doch lieber Fischstäbchen kaufen gehe ... :m


schmecken auch mal lecker:m


----------



## versuchsangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Ich geh jetzt angeln bei Regen ,im Regen?|kopfkrat 
Ach ne ick bleib lieber in Berlin.
Und angel an ner Brücke,da sollten die Fische bei dem Wetter sein.

PS:Hab auch schon Fische nachts gefangen obwohl die ohne Lampe eigentlich garnichts sehen dürften.

Verrückte Welt:q
In diesem Sinne FEUER FREI und viel Spaß hier noch.


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Komisch bei uns schlafen die Fische nachts immer:-/


----------



## H.Christians (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

OMG das artet hier ja aus. 

Also ich hab immer nee Faltklappbrücke im Rucksack, da sind die Fische dann bei Regen drunter.

Im Regen zum Regen fahren um dort im Regen im Regen auf Fische zu angeln die im Regen auch im Regen beissen hab ich noch nicht probiert.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

also leute ich finde das total erbärmlich von euch einen jungangler hier so in der luft zu zerreissen...ihr benehmt euch gerade auch nicht viel älter als der themenstarter...

Warum gebt ihr solche saudummen antworten auf ein im grunde genommen berechtigte Frage?

Unter solchen posts leidet das AB ziemlich.....ich denke nich das der schieter sich nochmal traut einen thread mit ner frage zu eröffnen....über so etwas würde ich mir mal VOR einem post gedanken machen, einfach nur panne ....

Nun zur Frage:
 Es gibt Angler die Erfahrungen gemacht haben das bei regen besser gebissen wird, wie du ja auch schon in ein paar sinvollen posts hier lesen konntest...

Ich selber habe noch keine wetter abhängigen Erfahrungen gemacht, ich habe das gefühl das die bei mir bei jedem wetter gleich beissen oder nicht beissen. Musst halt n bissl ausprobiern um deine Erfahrungen zu machn, bist ja noch jung!




In diesem Sinne MfG Alex


----------



## esox_105 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> .....*ich denke nich das der schieter sich nochmal traut einen thread mit ner frage zu eröffnen*....über so etwas würde ich mir mal VOR einem post gedanken machen, einfach nur panne ....


 

... hast Du ´ne Ahnung #d


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> also leute ich finde das total erbärmlich von euch einen jungangler hier so in der luft zu zerreissen...ihr benehmt euch gerade auch nicht viel älter als der themenstarter...
> 
> Warum gebt ihr solche saudummen antworten auf ein im grunde genommen berechtigte Frage?
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal alle von ihm eröffneten Threads an und bilde dir deine meinung dann nochmal


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

okay ich hab vllt ein bissl überreagiert aber im grunde genommen ist es so....
vllt. ist er ja ein bisschen naiv, aber überlegt mal, vllt. hat er ja keine verwandten die angeln oder so, oder er hat anglerfreunde die ihm dabei trotzdem nicht helfen können....

Das AB ist meiner meinung nach dazu da, um -vor allem- Junganglern einen guten start ins Hobby zu verschaffen, und nich die jungangler hier zu zerfetzen, die für ältere Angler ziemlich blöde fragen stellen, das liegt aber daran, das wir schon ein bisschen mehr erfahrung haben oder nicht?

Was ist denn daran so schlimm auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, und lieber mal in einem so tollen Anglerforum auf die Erfahrungswerte anderer zu vertrauen?

Er ist bestimmt auf sich allein gestellt, deswegen die Fragen....
Also bitte nehmt ihn ein bisschen ernster, auch wenn es euch schwer fällt, postet sinnvolle sachen zu seinen Fragen oder ignoriert seine Tröds ganz...

Meine Meinung
MfG Alex


----------



## Stefan6 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Sinnvolle Sachen hat er am Anfang bekommen,etliche Links wo man reichlich nachlesen kann,nutzt er aber ja wohl nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Felix 1969 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Over and out.....|gaehn:


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

naja hat ja anscheinend keinen sinn den kleinen in schutz zu nehmen....wer hier wohl naiv ist........


----------



## Mario563 (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> ....wer hier wohl naiv ist........


du alex, ansonsten hättest du schon gemerkt dass er hier nur vera.... will und sich lustig macht


----------



## Bellyboater (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> Er ist bestimmt auf sich allein gestellt


 

Das ist er ja nicht, das ist doch das Lustige. Sein Vater ist doch auch Angler...


----------



## Nauke (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



Aliman@Angelwahn schrieb:


> *Nun zur Frage:*
> Es gibt Angler die Erfahrungen gemacht haben das bei regen besser gebissen wird, wie du ja auch schon in ein paar sinvollen posts hier lesen konntest...
> 
> *Ich selber habe noch keine wetter abhängigen Erfahrungen gemacht, ich habe das gefühl das die bei mir bei jedem wetter gleich beissen oder nicht beissen. Musst halt n bissl ausprobiern um deine Erfahrungen zu machn, bist ja noch jung!*
> ...



Dagegen ist mein Brückentipp, Gold wert.:m


----------



## PureContact (31. August 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



maesox schrieb:


> ....und bekommen Fische auch ihre Tage ????|kopfkrat


oh mein gott ist euch denn gar nichts mehr heilig!!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn ja dann sagt mir bescheid, dann wechsel ich doch das Hobby...
Ich fische wenn meine ihre Tage hat... 
was soll ich denn dann tun? 
Ich lass mich lebendig begraben, das ist es, das ist der letzte Ausweg!


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

was meinste warum zander manchmal so zickig sind


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Oder Barsche rot.


----------



## Buster (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Wenn man in einer brückenlosen Gegend die Fische bei Regen fangen will muss man 2 Tage vorher den Schirm ins Wasser stellen um sie daran zu gewöhnen - das nennt sich dann "anschirmen" - wer Nachts fangen will muss halt ne Lampe aufstellen - daher auch der Begriff "Anleuchten" - ist uns doch allen ein gebräuchlicher Begriff - auch wenn er fälschlicher Weise oft falsch verwendet wird.


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer nee Faltklappbrücke im Rucksack, da sind die Fische dann bei Regen drunter



Hey wo gibts die denn zu kaufen????  |bigeyes


----------



## bennie (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Beier Bundeswehr gibts Brückenpanzer.


----------



## Mike85 (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Auch zum auseinanderfalten??


----------



## H.Christians (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

@Mike  Ist nee Eigenkonstruktion, ich bau dir auch gerne eine.

Dein Rucksack sollte aber mindestens 250ltr. Volumen haben.


Hab Sie heute vormittag auch wieder aufgebaut, da Regen gemeldet wurde, und ich morgen zum angeln will. Da haben die Fische genug Zeit sich drunter zu verkriechen^^


----------



## Käptn Nemo (1. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

ich weiß ja nich was der tipp nimmt aba des zeug muss durchziehn....

das einzge was gestern bei regen gebissen hat wa ich die pizza...


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2007)

*AW: beißen die fische auch im regen???*

Also ich fahr jetzt zum Hafen...mal sehen was kommt...heute soll es bei Uns nicht regnen...da müssten die Fische ja beißen....mal ein bißchen Barsche ärgern fahrn...:q


----------

